# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مكتبه مسجات العيد

## بيسان

الحج موسم الفلاح 
والعشر عطرها فاح
عسى كل عامك أفراح 
وكل همومك تنزاح ،،،


ماقدرت أقولها لأحد قبلك 
لانفسي ولاقلبي طاوعوني
حبيت انك أول من يسمعها 
((كل عام وانت بخير ياعيوني)) ،،،


في خافقي شوق وغرام
وفي نظرة عيوني كلام 
بقولك كل عام وانت بخير 
والعيد من غيرك ظلام ،،،


ألغيت كل المواعيد
حتى أكون معاك بالعيد
وأقولك بهمس الكلام
((كل عام وانت سعيد)) ،،،
=====

بالبهجة والأفراااااح جينا نهنيكم .. 
نطلب من البااااري يسعد لياليكم...

/*/مسجات العيد /*/ 

اغتنم الفرصة 
تم فتح المجال لتهنئتي
بالعيد الاضحى
بادر لتنال هذا الشرف

/*/مسجات العيد /*/ 


ممكن تزورنا؟ 
محتاجينك ضروري..
مسوين كيك.. 
وماعندنا سكر 
((عيدك مبارك))

اعاتبك لو انغز لك
العيد قرب وأنا مويمك
يرضاها قلبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قولي لو كان يهمك...


/*/مسجات العيد /*/ 


ذبحوا الخروف وما هو مسكين
واحنا اهنيه بفرحة ملتمين
بعيد الأضحى والحجاج مستانسين
كل عام وانتم بخير يا مؤمنين


/*/مسجات العيد /*/ 


هديتي لك 
جوهرة غالية
وردة 
بوسة
كل ما في الدنيا
أتمناه لك
الله يجمعني وياك
بالحرم الشريف
بجاه ربي وربك

----------


## بيسان

--::***** مسجات خاصة بالعيد *****::--


مين قال إني في عيد
أو إني حتى سعيد
أنا عيدي والله
يوم أشوفك إنت سعيد 



--::***** مسجات خاصة بالعيد *****::--


ودي أهديك يالغالي 
من السما نجمها العالي
و من الارض معدنها الغالي
ومني أجمل ما في حياتي 



(*^_^*) كل عام وإنتوا بألف خير (*^_^*)


بس أحبك!!!
أنا أموت بحبك
وأتمنى لك عيد سعيد
حتى لو قلبي بعيد عن قلبك 



--::***** مسجات خاصة بالعيد *****::--


إلى من قطف الإبتسامة 
وطبعها على أحزاني
إلى من علمني هندسة العبارة
وكسر حواجز قلمي
إليك أرسل مسجي 
قبل كل البش أعايده
كل عام وإنت بخير 



(*^_^*) كل عام وإنتوا بألف خير (*^_^*)


تضيق شرايني
وتنسد أوردتي
وتختنق أهاتي 
عندما يراودني شعور
أن العيد سيأتي 
ولن تكون بجانبي 



--::***** مسجات خاصة بالعيد *****::--


قلبي يبيك 
ودوم يشتريك
وبنبضه وحبه يرويك
وبحنانه يدفيك
وبقرب العيد يهنيك 


(*^_^*) كل عام وإنتوا بألف خير (*^_^*)


الكل بالعيد فرحان
إلا أنا زعلان
ودي أقولك 
كل عام وإنت بخير
وإنت قريب وأخذك بالاحضان 



--::***** مسجات خاصة بالعيد *****::--


شفت الخروف وشلون يصير فيه
يوم يجهزو ليضحوا فيه
هذا حالي 
يوم يقرب العيد
وإنت لسه بعيد 



(*^_^*) كل عام وإنتوا بألف خير (*^_^*)


بالعيد والله يالغالي 
ودي أهديك عيوني
بس خفت أشتاق أشوفك
وما أقدر 



--::***** مسجات خاصة بالعيد *****::--


فديت الي من كل البشر فضلني
بحبه وفي قلبه توجني
كل عام وإنت بخير
وربي يحفظك على طول جنبي 



(*^_^*) كل عام وإنتوا بألف خير (*^_^*)


أهديك أربع أحرف
أ
ح
ب
ك
وأقولك كل عام وإنت بخير 



--::***** مسجات خاصة بالعيد *****::--


المرسل:
واحد من الناس
المستقبل:
أعزوأغلى الناس
النص:
عيدك سعيد قبل كل الناس 



(*^_^*) كل عام وإنتوا بألف خير (*^_^*)


إن كنت مشغول بالعيد
بس لفته يا الحبيب
مسج بكلمتين للمحب
تقوله كل عام وإنت بخير 



--::***** مسجات خاصة بالعيد *****::--


عيدك مبارك
يا قاطع أخبارك
العيد بلا وصالك
ماله بهجة ولا فرحة
وإنت بعيد عن أحبابك 



(*^_^*) كل عام وإنتوا بألف خير (*^_^*)


فديت الي تذكرني
ودايم أنا على باله
فديت اللي عايدني
وربي يحقق أماله 



--::***** مسجات خاصة بالعيد *****::--


يا مسج الحب سلم عليه
وقوله كل عام وهو بخير
ولا يبعد عن الحبايب
العيد وهو بعيد وربي شين 



(*^_^*) كل عام وإنتوا بألف خير (*^_^*)


لا تعتقد أن هذا صوت جوالك
يخبرك برسالة
لا 
هذي صرخة فؤادي 
تقولك
كل عام وإنت بخير 


--::***** مسجات خاصة بالعيد *****::--


أجمل باقة ورد أرسلها
من قلبي وأحطها بإيديك
تنشر العبير الفواح حوليك
وتقولك كل عام وإنت بخير 



(*^_^*) كل عام وإنتوا بألف خير (*^_^*)


قلبي يحبك
وبحبه يحميك
وبنبضه يرويك
وبحنانه يدفيك
وبقرب العيد يهنيك 



--::***** مسجات خاصة بالعيد *****::-- 


ممكن تغمض عيونك؟؟
شفت الظلام عيوني
هذا العيد من دونك 



(*^_^*) كل عام وإنتوا بألف خير (*^_^*)


أصعب شعور إنك تفكر بشخص
وما يفكر فيك
وترسله مسج وتقوله
كل عام وإنت بخير
وما يرد عليك 


--::***** مسجات خاصة بالعيد *****::--


==(( مسجات نكت ))==


يا ويلي
قرب يومي
والكل بيضحي بذبحي
وبيدوق لحمي


المرسل 
خروف العيد 



(*^_^*) كل عام وإنتوا بألف خير (*^_^*)


خروف دخلوه المصحة ليش؟
؟
؟
؟
لأن عيد الأضحى قرب 



--::***** مسجات خاصة بالعيد *****::--


خروف مقدم على هجرة
ليش؟؟؟
لأن بلاد الغرب 
ما يحتفلوا بالعيد 



(*^_^*) كل عام وإنتوا بألف خير (*^_^*)

----------


## بيسان

العيد بالأحد 
أهنيك قبل اي احد 
وأطلب الواحد الأحد 
يحفظك بالخير دوم للأبد 






O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





عـيدك مبارك يابعـد كل 
الاهـل يااغـلى حـبـيـب 
مـن قـلب حـبك حب صادق 
طـول وقـتـه مانـسـاك 






O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 



يافـرحة إيامـي 
يافـرحة العيـد 


شـلـون بفـرح ؟؟ 



وأنـت عـني بعيـدي .. 


O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 



علـى كـثـر إتصـالات 
الخـلايـق فـي صـباح 
الـعـيـد أنـاوالله 
ما كـنت أتحـرى غير 
جـوالـك ... 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 


أعايـدك والعـيد كـلمه 
وبـالحـشـا شـي عـجـيب 
شـي حـفـظـته لك بوسـط 
القلـب يحكـي عـن غـلاك 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





كـل عـام وحـبـك الأجمـل 



يا مضـوي شـمعـة سـنيـني 



كـل عـام وأنـت الأول 



فـي حـياتي وقـلبي وعـيني 

O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





العـيـد مـن دونك 
هـمـوم وتـنكـيـد.. 


وقـربـك هـناء روحـي 
وشـوفـتـك عـيـدي .. 




O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





أحـلى لحظـة فـي حياتي 
أني اسـمعـك تقول فيها 



كـل عـام وأنـت 
بخـيـر .. 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





<< ودي أشـوفـك >> 



وأفـرح لـك 
بعـيدك .. 


وعـلـى خــدك 
أبـوسـك .. 


وع شـفـتــك 
أزيـدك .. 

O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





مـن العـايـديـن الله 
يـعـيـده عـليك بخيـر 


وأشـوفـك وأنا مـرتاح 
والـنفـس مـرتاحـه .. 




O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





أعايـدك جعـلك طـيلـة 
العمـر وأنـت بخـيـر 
وأزف لـك باقـة ورد 
بالعطـر فـواحه .. 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 



ياعـيـد راحـت معـك 
محـبوبـتي قبل عـام 
يا عـيد أنـت جـيـت 
أسـالك؟؟ مـاجـبتها 

O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





يازين جـيـت أهـنيـك 
وأدعـي ربأي يخـليـك 
وفـي العـيـد يرضـيك 
وينور بالفرح لياليك 





O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





مستحيـل تشـرق الشمـس 
وماتضـويك ومستحيـل 
يجـي العيـد وما أهنيك 
(( كل عـام وانت بخير )) 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





تـرن تـرن 
_ _ _ _ 
(_)---(_) 
ألـو مـنـو ؟ 












ومـن غـيـري يغليـك 
ويقـولك عيـدك مبـارك .. 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





لـك 
أنت 
دون 
الغير 


أرسـل 
لـك 
هـمسـه 
مـع أجمـل طـير 


يقـولك عـنـي 
كل عام وأنـت بخـير 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





العـيـد باكـر والنـاس 
فـرحـانـه .. 


وروحـي تـدور عـلـيـك 
وتقـولـك .. 


أرجـعـلـي تـرانـي 
تعـبـانـه .. 


O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





العـيـد للـنـاس أكـبـر 
فـرحـه .. 
وأناقـلبـي مـن فـراقـك 
ماعـاد .. 

يحـس بطعـم الفـرحـه 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 



(>’’’< ) 
( ’ : ’ ) 
("")("") 
ممكـن كلمـة راس؟؟ 

(عـيـدك مـبارك) 
قـبل كـل النـاس 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 




ورد 
مـن زمان 
جـنيـتـه 




قـصـدي 
للعـيـد 
ضـمـيته 

لأول 
الحـبايـب 
هـديـتـه 

وقـبلهم هـنيته 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





بعـد عـمـرى 




بعـد روحـى 




بعـد عـيـنى 




بعـد كـلى 




بعـد بكره العيد 
أستحمى 




O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 






أنـا أول 




مـن 




يعـطـيك 



بوسـه العيـد... 

أمممممممموااااااااااه 





O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





أعيادنا تجأي وتـروح 
ومحبتك أبد ما تـروح 
من العايدين ياحبيبي 
يا حـبيـب الـروح .. 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





تعـودت أهنيـك يا 
الغـالـي 
وكل فرحة عيد أنت 
على بالي 
ما يصير ما أهنيك 
وانت تاج راسي 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





حـبيت أهـنيك بالعيد 
عـسـاك تكـون سعـيـد 
والشـر عـنـك بعـيـد 
يا ساكـن وسط الوريد 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 




أجـبـرني كـثـر الغـلا 
أسـابـق الـعـيد لأجـل 
أهـنـيـك ومهـما كنـت 
وافـي مـعـك ...آه 
ياكـثـر تـقـصـيري 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





أتـقدم لك بباقـة 
ورد 


ودعـوه من القلـب 



عـيد سعـيد وهمسـة 
حـب .. 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





لا تعايـدني بالعيـد 
عايـدنـي فيـك .. 


العـيـد أنـت 



وشـوفـك مـبـارك 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





قالـوا تعـيد .. 



قـلت مالـي بالأعـياد 



بعـد الغضـي عـن كـل 
الأعـياد عـايف .. 




O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





كـل عـيد والخـير دربـك 
ومـمـشـاك .. 
والبسـمـة دوم ماتـفارق 
شـفـاك .. 
وجـنـة ربـي هي سـكـناك 




O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





صـباح خـاص للغالـيـن 
معطـر بفـل وياسـمـين 
نرسـلـه بـس للحلـوين 
ونقولهم من العايديـن 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





يمـر عـام ويهل عـام 
وأنأت شعـاع 
ينير قـلوب المحـبين 
وكل عام وأنـت بخيـر 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





يالله تبارك له العيد 
وتلبسه الثوب الجـديد 
والعمـر المـديـد .. 
وتكفـيه الوعـيـد .. 





O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





عـيـدك مـبارك 
يابعـيـد المسافات 


ياللي بدونك ضايعـه 
فـرحـة العـيـد .. 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





العـيـد قـرب وأنـا 
مـشتتاق لاحـبابي .. 


والعـيـد ماهـو عـيـد 
بلا نظـر عـيـني .. 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





نظـره مني وكلمه منك 
أعجاب مني وشـوق منك 
عشره مني وعشـره منك 
ونشتري خـروف العـيد 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





كـل عـام وأنـت 



ب 



بخ 



بخي 



بخـيشة هاهاهاهاها 



O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





خـبـر أكـيـد 
الحـرب بعد يـومـين 











بيـن الخـرفـان والسكاكـيـن 
وعسـاكـم مـن عـواده .. 




O _ - O _ - O _ - O _ - O 





كـل 





كـل عا 




كـل عـام 















كـل عامـود تشـوفـه 
أنتبه لا تصـدمـه ....!!! 







وإن شاء الله تعجبكـم المسجــات .. 


وكل عام والـجـمـيـع بخيـر ... 


وعيدكم مبارك ...

----------


## شاهزنان

شكرا حبيبتي ...

على هالمسجات الحلوين

----------


## بيسان

العفو

----------


## أمير العاشقين

أختي بيسان مشكوره على الجهد الرائع 

عساكي على القوة يار ب

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

ربي يعطيك  العافيه خيتو على هالمجهود.. 


    فـ ـروته..

----------


## بيسان

العفو فروته

----------


## الوردة الحالمة

يسلمو

----------


## حيدرية الخُطى

اللهم صلِ على محمد وـآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ..

تسلـ م ـي غنآتي عَ الطر،ـح ..~

ربي يـ ع ـطيكِ آلف عآآفيه ..~

موفق ـه لكل خي ،ـر ..~

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

يسلمووووو على هالمسيجآآآآت من جد روعه

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يعطيــــــــــك ألف عآفيـــــــــه ع المسجآت النآيس ؛؛*

*وكل عآم وأنتي بمليون خير ؛؛*

*مآانحرم جديدك ؛؛*

*سلامي*

----------


## بيسان

متبااركين بالعيد

ويسلمووو ع التواجد الحلو

وبالتوفيق

----------

